# ****Good & Bad****



## Silverwizard

I have now lived in this wonderful country for a little over a year,so thought it would be a good time to reflect on some of my thoughts and experiences here....Good & Bad........
On the good side

The people here are generally very friendly.
The climate overall is better than U.K. (especially in the Summer).
The food is very good (the fish & seafood in particular).
Maintaining a reasonable live style is moderately cheaper than U.K. (that said the prices of fish & meat seem to be escalating at an alarming rate).

On the bad side (or not so good side).

Seeking medical care using your E106 in my experience is extremely difficult & "hit & miss" at best.(have now opted for extremely expensive medical insurance to save my sanity!).
I brought my car here & it's taken a year & €700 to get the matriculation done!
a process in the U.K. which would take approximately 1 month & cost around £70!
(I know 'cos I've done it.).
Just bought myself a new mobile 'phone,& believe it or not it took 2 days to activate my voicemail!
And now...........
My biggest bugbear of all......
CUSTOMER SERVICE......Or the total lack of it!
I have found through bitter experience & many heated arguments in various establishments that the concept of customer service is a total alien one.
Just one example.....
I purchased a very expensive blu-ray player from a very well known Portuguese
electronics hypermarket store......after a little over a week,you've guessed it it packed up,I then at my own expense drove the 25kms to the store & waited in a queue at the service desk for a little over an hour fully expecting my 9 day old product to be replaced......Ohhhhhhh No!!!!!! Very sorry sir we have to return it to the suppliers for repair,but if it's not back within 3 weeks we will replace it!
But quoth I (with thoughts of homicide on my mind) "I only bought it 9 days ago","that's company policy" quoth he....
I will not tell you what my thoughts were at that moment,but suffice to say I mentally questioned his parentage!
My machine was eventually returned after about 15 days.
When English friends visit us they cannot comprehend the day to day annoyances which both native Portuguese & us expats have to endure.
Anyway....enough for now....would be interested to hear of the experiences & frustrations of others on the forum.:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## nandnjudge2

*It was interesting to read your comments which I wish to reply on 

" I brought my car here & it's taken a year & €700 to get the matriculation done! "*

I recently bought a LHD drive car on Ebay UK , my agent charged Euros 400 and the duty Euros 295, annual tax Euros 50 . The whole conversion process took only three working days from GB plates to Portuguese ones
*

"On the bad side (or not so good side). "*

Have a look at this URL and think just how lucky you are and spare a thought for many unfortunate Portuguese who are going to have a miserable Christmas and 2011 through no fault of their own


----------



## silvers

Dear Silver wizard,
you need to learn how to ask for the complaints book and the manager. Ask for both at the same time and watch 'em jump.


----------



## Silverwizard

nandnjudge2 said:


> *It was interesting to read your comments which I wish to reply on
> 
> " I brought my car here & it's taken a year & €700 to get the matriculation done! "*
> 
> I recently bought a LHD drive car on Ebay UK , my agent charged Euros 400 and the duty Euros 295, annual tax Euros 50 . The whole conversion process took only three working days from GB plates to Portuguese ones
> *
> 
> "On the bad side (or not so good side). "*
> 
> Have a look at this URL and think just how lucky you are and spare a thought for many unfortunate Portuguese who are going to have a miserable Christmas and 2011 through no fault of their own
> 
> YouTube - Portugal sinks in silence


Dear nandnjudge2;
Ok firstly let me make one thing very clear...I am married to a Portuguese lady &
had visited & socialised with "real Portuguese" people for many years before moving here for my retirement.
I find your assumption that I am unaware of the poverty in this country VERY insulting,I live in Marinha Grande in Leiria which is a city which was financially dependent on the hand made glass industry which sadly has all but disappeared leaving a legacy of unemployment & poverty in it's wake.
As for sparing a thought for the unfortunate "pessoas pobras" I have willingly put my hand in my pocket on more than one occasion in the last couple of weeks.
Please don't make assumptions as they can on occasion be totally incorrect & downright offensive.
As for your good fortune in re registering your car so quickly I can only say you were very fortunate as many of my friends both Portuguese nationals & expats have endured very different experiences.
I wish you & your family "Feliz Natal e um bom ano novo"


----------



## Silverwizard

silvers said:


> Dear Silver wizard,
> you need to learn how to ask for the complaints book and the manager. Ask for both at the same time and watch 'em jump.


Dear silvers,
Many thanks for your response,
I have indeed as you suggested done the very things you suggest with mixed results varying from a voucher for 20% off next purchase to a couldn't care less sneer....but I do still employ the tactic & maybe one day who know's the complaints in the books may get read....it's my understanding from speaking to Portuguese people "in the know" that due to the usual problems of no money-no people these books are very rarely checked,a good friend of mine has owned his cafe for more than 10 years & has never had his" livro de reclamações
" checked.
Hope your health is now good & you & your family have a "Happy Christmas & Prosperous New Year".


----------



## silvers

Dear SW,
It must be different in Marinha Grande, in Nazare there is a Portuguese bar which is continually getting fined for all it's complaints, or maybe they are just getting checked more? Who knows?
My health is better than it was, still seeing specialists but at least I am not getting worse. Thanks for the kind thoughts and I would also like to wish you and yours a very merry Christmas and a happier 2011.


----------



## Benny Dorm

Silverwizard;422387
Seeking medical care using your E106 in my experience is extremely difficult & "hit & miss" at best.(have now opted for extremely expensive medical insurance to save my sanity!).
I brought my car here & it's taken a year & €700 to get the matriculation done!
a process in the U.K. which would take approximately 1 month & cost around £70!
(I know 'cos I've done it.).
Just bought myself a new mobile 'phone said:


> If you have been here over a year why are you still using a E106, you obviously have more money than you know what to do with otherwise you would have registered with the Portuguese health service, something I don't understand as you have a Portuguese wife?
> 
> Secondly, I don't know which planet you were living on before you came to Portugal but compared to the UK the customer service here is 100% better. The reaction you get from people here depends on your attitude when entering their store, seems to me that you are one of those many expats who will find fault with everything and enjoys a good moan!


----------



## nandnjudge2

My biggest bugbear of all......
CUSTOMER SERVICE......Or the total lack of it!

Your comments are rather interesting because in the last 2 years I have bought a TOM TOM and Sony 160 Gig DVD Recorder from I suspect the same company that you purchased your equipment from and in each instance as the goods were returned within 14 days as faulty.The returns were brought to the attention of the manager who immediately replaced them with new equipment straight from the shelves. 

I suspect being up in the North with almost a complete absence of Expats of any description the locals take a very favorable view to one as and when they appear.

Perhaps that is also the reason why my car from the UK was matriculated in only three days


----------



## Silverwizard

Benny Dorm said:


> If you have been here over a year why are you still using a E106, you obviously have more money than you know what to do with otherwise you would have registered with the Portuguese health service, something I don't understand as you have a Portuguese wife?
> 
> Secondly, I don't know which planet you were living on before you came to Portugal but compared to the UK the customer service here is 100% better. The reaction you get from people here depends on your attitude when entering their store, seems to me that you are one of those many expats who will find fault with everything and enjoys a good moan!


Dear Benny Dorm,
Firstly let me explain something...
When I first made my post I was relating my experiences & not necessarily those of others.
When I spoke of using E106 I should probably said using the free health service in Portugal,which in MY experience here in M.Grande is far from satisfactory,I have many Portuguese friends who are registered at the same "Centro de Saude" as I am who complain bitterly about the way they are treated & how long they have to wait for appointments to see Doctors who quite frequently turn up late or not at all.
As for the customer service point,again I was relating my own experiences,they have not been favourable.
I am not a person who (as you put it) "who enjoys a good moan",I'm actually a retired person who enjoys his life here.
As for which planet I'm from,the same one as you,only born to a generation who respected the rights of others to voice their opinions without fear of insult & abuse.


----------



## Silverwizard

nandnjudge2 said:


> My biggest bugbear of all......
> CUSTOMER SERVICE......Or the total lack of it!
> 
> Your comments are rather interesting because in the last 2 years I have bought a TOM TOM and Sony 160 Gig DVD Recorder from I suspect the same company that you purchased your equipment from and in each instance as the goods were returned within 14 days as faulty.The returns were brought to the attention of the manager who immediately replaced them with new equipment straight from the shelves.
> 
> I suspect being up in the North with almost a complete absence of Expats of any description the locals take a very favorable view to one as and when they appear.
> 
> Perhaps that is also the reason why my car from the UK was matriculated in only three days


I suspect that a lot of these service issues come down to the attitudes of the store managers.
For example:-
One guy I spoke to said that they prefer to repair rather than replace because the returned item once repaired & returned to the store could not be sold as new.
What made me really cross with my blu-ray player (9 days old)was that on the repair chit filled in for the repairs she marked the condition as "muito usado"(much used)I returned the thing in it's original box complete with all packing & in pristine condition!
From what I have heard the people in the North are much more helpful & also very grateful for you doing business with them (sounds a bit like the old North/South divide again)!But more likely because there's even less money up there than here in central Portugal,'twas ever thus.


----------



## Benny Dorm

Silverwizard said:


> As for which planet I'm from,the same one as you,only born to a generation who respected the rights of others to voice their opinions without fear of insult & abuse.


Like you, just voicing my opinion old fruit


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Silverwizard said:


> Dear Benny Dorm,
> Firstly let me explain something...
> When I first made my post I was relating my experiences & not necessarily those of others.
> When I spoke of using E106 I should probably said using the free health service in Portugal,which in MY experience here in M.Grande is far from satisfactory,I have many Portuguese friends who are registered at the same "Centro de Saude" as I am who complain bitterly about the way they are treated & how long they have to wait for appointments to see Doctors who quite frequently turn up late or not at all.
> As for the customer service point,again I was relating my own experiences,they have not been favourable.
> I am not a person who (as you put it) "who enjoys a good moan",I'm actually a retired person who enjoys his life here.
> As for which planet I'm from,the same one as you,only born to a generation who respected the rights of others to voice their opinions without fear of insult & abuse.


Hi Silverwizard

You started this post giving a little insite of how things have been for you. I am sure that those words where of help to members of this Forum. Sadly we have a member who has only every been critical of others. A member who has never posted apart from a hello when he joined. No Rep only criticism of the replies made by others. 

Silverwizard carry on with your words of help and advice. Lets see what kind of reply he makes. Less than polite i guess. 

Should he wish to comment about me my Rep Power rating is 16466 his is Zero i wonder why?

Ps no i am not back just pissed.

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php?searchid=772931

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php?searchid=772935


----------



## Benny Dorm

PETERFC said:


> Should he wish to comment about me my Rep Power rating is 16466 his is Zero i wonder why?


I presume that living in the North of England you eat a lot of tripe, you certainly spout a lot


----------



## Silverwizard

Benny Dorm said:


> I presume that living in the North of England you eat a lot of tripe, you certainly spout a lot


You really are an offensive little excuse for a human being.


----------



## Benny Dorm

Silverwizard said:


> You really are an offensive little excuse for a human being.


NAH,NAH,NAHNAH,NAH


----------



## robc

I really do wonder sometimes, we are all living in Europe and yet somehow we manage to still be unable to get along with each other. How on earth will we fare in the eventuality of closer integration I wonder.

To those who are offensive and critical of other peoples posts I would urge you to think before typing and ask yourself the following

"What do I hope to achieve by being ......................?"
If the answer is nothing then why bother.



To those who type the original post I would suggest that you probably knew that someone would be passing some form of derisory/derogatory comment on your words/opinions/views so maybe you need to be a little more "thick skinned"


----------



## Silverwizard

robc said:


> I really do wonder sometimes, we are all living in Europe and yet somehow we manage to still be unable to get along with each other. How on earth will we fare in the eventuality of closer integration I wonder.
> 
> To those who are offensive and critical of other peoples posts I would urge you to think before typing and ask yourself the following
> 
> "What do I hope to achieve by being ......................?"
> If the answer is nothing then why bother.
> 
> 
> 
> To those who type the original post I would suggest that you probably knew that someone would be passing some form of derisory/derogatory comment on your words/opinions/views so maybe you need to be a little more "thick skinned"


With respect,when i wrote this post I set out to review my experiences of living here for the last year...pure & simply &
with no insulting or abusive comments to anyone.
What I did NOT expect were the childish,offensive, borderline abusive comments of one person.
This is not the first time this particular member has made such comments 
& frankly why he's a member of this forum I have no idea, as
he has not contributed anything helpful or instructive since joining.
Being "thick skinned" should not be a prerequisite for joining the forum.
Most members on here are polite,helpful & inoffensive.


----------



## robc

Silverwizard said:


> With respect,when i wrote this post I set out to review my experiences of living here for the last year...pure & simply &
> with no insulting or abusive comments to anyone.
> What I did NOT expect were the childish,offensive, borderline abusive comments of one person.
> This is not the first time this particular member has made such comments
> & frankly why he's a member of this forum I have no idea, as
> he has not contributed anything helpful or instructive since joining.
> Being "thick skinned" should not be a prerequisite for joining the forum.
> Most members on here are polite,helpful & inoffensive.


I agree with all that you say, the issue(s) is of course always going to be subjective, nothing new in that I guess.
Speaking personally I appreciate your and many other peoples input on forums such as this, life experience can be very invaluable for all of us.
What I was alluding to was the suggestion that maybe it would be beneficial to be a LITTLE more thick skinned. I am not suggesting that it should be a prerequisite for forum membership, quite the reverse in fact. It is having a facility such as an unrestricted forum that allows people to share and to benefit from others experiences both good and bad.
Sadly life generally does not allow such things and there all too often appears to be a "fly in the ointment" somewhere.

I would like the record to show that I am in no way inferring that anyone on here resembles a fly in any way whatsoever. 

I will also steadfastly refuse to use the term "with respect" or "with due respect" as we all know what that really means.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

Very little bad,

Health service has been brilliant for me. 
I signed on with a local GP the 2nd month I was here. He is brilliant and speaks perfect English.
If you want an appointment with a GP in the UK you are almost better before you get one! Here I can just turn up and wait.
If I want to see a GP privately in a hurry it costs me 40 euros. But I can see one!! A call to a specialist gets you an appointment without any problems at the cocst of 70 euros and you don't need a letter from your GP!
I have been hospitalized twice. Once two years ago with a near death kidney infection (I have a kidney transplant) The second time wiith severe angina and had two stents inserteded with a week,
My brother in law in the UK is still waiting to have stents fitted in the UK 36 months on!!!
As for matriculating the cars. It was all done in the space of a month. The hold up was that it was over the change over periiod in July 2007 so took a little longer than normal.
Registering a boat (a small fishing boat) took a week.

Patience is a word that somes to mind with officialdom here. But no different from anywhere else. You wait an eventually get seen. NO worse than the car tax office in Portsmouth where I spent 2 hours just before we left the UK 4 years ago. Or getting a quote for replacement windows where one twop of 4 sent a quote and one wasn't prepared to do the job until next summer when the weather was better. A quote to put in a access into the loft varied from 60 GBP ti 367!!!

The downside...BREAD I like the portuguese bread so much I have put on weight!!

So all in all Portugal wins out. 
Will I go back to the UK or Ireland no NEVER!


----------



## Silverwizard

siobhanwf said:


> Very little bad,
> 
> Health service has been brilliant for me.
> I signed on with a local GP the 2nd month I was here. He is brilliant and speaks perfect English.
> If you want an appointment with a GP in the UK you are almost better before you get one! Here I can just turn up and wait.
> If I want to see a GP privately in a hurry it costs me 40 euros. But I can see one!! A call to a specialist gets you an appointment without any problems at the cocst of 70 euros and you don't need a letter from your GP!
> I have been hospitalized twice. Once two years ago with a near death kidney infection (I have a kidney transplant) The second time wiith severe angina and had two stents inserteded with a week,
> My brother in law in the UK is still waiting to have stents fitted in the UK 36 months on!!!
> As for matriculating the cars. It was all done in the space of a month. The hold up was that it was over the change over periiod in July 2007 so took a little longer than normal.
> Registering a boat (a small fishing boat) took a week.
> 
> Patience is a word that somes to mind with officialdom here. But no different from anywhere else. You wait an eventually get seen. NO worse than the car tax office in Portsmouth where I spent 2 hours just before we left the UK 4 years ago. Or getting a quote for replacement windows where one twop of 4 sent a quote and one wasn't prepared to do the job until next summer when the weather was better. A quote to put in a access into the loft varied from 60 GBP ti 367!!!
> 
> The downside...BREAD I like the portuguese bread so much I have put on weight!!
> 
> So all in all Portugal wins out.
> Will I go back to the UK or Ireland no NEVER!


Hi Siobhan!
Very pleased that your experiences were better than mine,but as far as the car goes the office in Peniche frankly didn't give a damn,also contacting them cost a fortune because they only have mobile phones (or so they told us).
I totally agree with the bread & also some of the budget wines (under €2) from the Alentejo are,for everyday drinking very good,(not so good perhaps with a kidney transplant)!
Hope all is well with you & yours.
Wishing you well for Christmas & The New Year.


----------



## siobhanwf

Silverwizard said:


> Hi Siobhan!
> Very pleased that your experiences were better than mine,but as far as the car goes the office in Peniche frankly didn't give a damn,also contacting them cost a fortune because they only have mobile phones (or so they told us).
> I totally agree with the bread & also some of the budget wines (under €2) from the Alentejo are,for everyday drinking very good,(not so good perhaps with a kidney transplant)!
> Hope all is well with you & yours.
> Wishing you well for Christmas & The New Year.



Now where did you get the idea I can't have a tipple HIC!


----------



## Silverwizard

siobhanwf said:


> Now where did you get the idea I can't have a tipple HIC!


Tee Hee!


----------



## kelissa1

Hello. Please don't put me off. I am coming out at the end of Fed and am really looking forward to my new life. I have done my homework, but I expect there will be a hundred things I haven't considered. Not being a "stresshead" I will worry about things as /when/if they arise.I have met folks who have been there 7-8 yrs and they are still driving on UK plates. They found a garage that would MOT their cars.(they live very rural, don't know if this makes a difference)
Anyway, wish me luck...I am a technophobe, so won't have shop trouble with gadgets.
sandy


----------



## siobhanwf

Kelissa welcome. Poprtugal is wonderful and I wouldn't change my life here for anything!! So there is NO NEED to be put off.

With regards to UK reg cars here in Portugal...keep you UK car and reg if you want but don't be surprised and moan if you are stopped by the GNR or Brigada Fiscal and are told you will be fines, get your car registered or get it out of the country within a very short time!!!
The worst case scenario is your car confiscated and crushed!!


----------



## Benny Dorm

kelissa1 said:


> I have met folks who have been there 7-8 yrs and they are still driving on UK plates. They found a garage that would MOT their cars.(they live very rural, don't know if this makes a difference)


You will love living in Portugal providing you do everything legal, there are British expats using UK registered cars long after they should have been matriculated and these are the very same people that would be the first to report any foreigner breaking the law in the UK. I have just heard of a British expat who was stopped by Customs and has been given a short period to start matriculation at a cost of €13000 or have the car seized plus a hefty fine, the car is only worth half the matriculation cost!


----------



## siobhanwf

Benny Dorm said:


> You will love living in Portugal providing you do everything legal, there are British expats using UK registered cars long after they should have been matriculated and these are the very same people that would be the first to report any foreigner breaking the law in the UK. I have just heard of a British expat who was stopped by Customs and has been given a short period to start matriculation at a cost of €13000 or have the car seized plus a hefty fine, the car is only worth half the matriculation cost!



No sympathy for them!. They know the law!! But think it will never happen to me!!

Several weeks ago all foreign registed cars in the supermarket carpark in Caldas were stopped. 
One friend with a Mercedes was told just that!


----------



## Silverwizard

kelissa1 said:


> Hello. Please don't put me off. I am coming out at the end of Fed and am really looking forward to my new life. I have done my homework, but I expect there will be a hundred things I haven't considered. Not being a "stresshead" I will worry about things as /when/if they arise.I have met folks who have been there 7-8 yrs and they are still driving on UK plates. They found a garage that would MOT their cars.(they live very rural, don't know if this makes a difference)
> Anyway, wish me luck...I am a technophobe, so won't have shop trouble with gadgets.
> sandy


Hi Kelissa,
Please be assured that the last thing I wanted to do was "put you off".
All I was doing was relating a few of my experiences,both good & bad.
As for the issue of the car,it's not the test that's the issue.
What would concern me would be what happens in the event of an accident.
It could quite reasonably be argued that this was an avoidable ocurrence as 
the car should not have been in Portugal in the first place,thus possibly causing the insurance to be invalidated with all the problems that may cause (particularly if anyone were killed /injured).
Anyway,Portugal like all places has it's faults,but is also a great place in the Summer with all the festas & what have you,& if your into toasting yourself on the beach we have some of the best beaches in the world here.
Good Luck & Happy Christmas.


----------



## kelissa1

Thanks for your good wishes. I already know that I have made the right choice.I have spent the last couple of years looking at different countries and chose Portugal on the 1st visit there. Personally, I wouldn't dream of law breaking...not my style. Just passing on what I have learnt.AND, I am still bringing my car with me.
Wishing all you lucky folks a fabulous Christmas....It is minus double figures here right now.Only up-side is that I CAN'T get to work (I'm really trying, I promise you)


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi all,

Just felt like saying a word or two about abusive posters who feel the need to abuse, ridicule and insult others. It is indeed a sad state of affairs when forum members are subject to personal attacks and ridicule for just relating their own personal experiences. There are always some who for reasons best known to themselves, get their kicks from winding others up. 

They are best ignored in my experience because their sole motive and goal is to next draw people into slagging matches. They are doing themselves no favours though and by openly displaying their ignorance and intolerance are simply letting themselves down. The important thing is not to feel intimidated by them and do NOT let them put you off posting. This too would seem to be their goal.


----------



## santaanita

good god i am amazed you of all people have the gaul to say that


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Why does this amaze you Santaanita ? You may be confusing healthy debate with something else perhaps ? Healthy debate is always good.


----------



## santaanita

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Why does this amaze you Santaanita ? You may be confusing healthy debate with something else perhaps ? Healthy debate is always good.


do you really want me to say on a open forum setanta?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Say whatever you want, sure we're all friends here !


----------



## santaanita

ok
as mr blueskies said some people just want to come on forums and disrupt threads,but what is worse is people who use more than one username and in some cases three,and you mr blueskies have used the name of fionn on other forums to be a right arse to the point that a woman thought of bringing in the gnr.then you come on here and make a statement like that makes you one hell of a hypocrite


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

It's no harm to use different user names on "DIFFERENT" forums. The mischief comes from using different user names on the "same" forum to deliberately wind up and to confuse others. That lady who you refer to was loonie tunes. Surely I cannot be blamed for that ?


----------



## santaanita

so in your opinion she was "loonie" so you harrased her with vile PMs and then you come on here and make the that statement, as i said hypocrite


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

santaanita said:


> good god i am amazed you of all people have the gaul to say that


 A gaul is somone of french descent. I'm irish me !


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Vile pm's ? pmsl Never wise to believe second hand information and the rantings and lies of unstable individuals, because when you do you simply make a fool of yourself. Lot's like to make the bombs, which they next give to "others" (like you) to throw.


----------



## santaanita

at least she was sane enough to put your name up on a forum and ask for help to get rid of you and cut and paste what you said,on the gois forum you took pleasure in making fun of her, all there for all to read


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

She was "never" a member of the gois forum to begin with and it was on another forum that she was complaining about me. Can you NOW see how easy it is Santaanita to get the wrong end of the stick and to say the "wrong"
thing through mis-information ? There was also much more to this than you actually realise and that same lady had earlier got me banned from that forum with her lies and B/S. So believe me when I say that I had good cause to dislike her.

The main problem as I see it is that the vast majority of disagreements, fall outs and even wars if you like are caused simply because a great many people just pick up on a SMALL piece of information and next react "without" ever feeling the need to find out the WHOLE story or even if it is TRUE or to first hear BOTH sides of what "actually" happened. Next they feel totally justified in trying to discredit someone that they do NOT know, based on something that another has said who they also do NOT know about a situation that they themselves have a very hazy understanding of to begin with at best. 

Not worth going to war surely because of ****e like that ? 
The very fact that you STILL feel the need to have a go at me and about something that for one was none of your business and for two that happened well over a year ago, perhaps longer is proof of this, I would suggest.


:confused2:


----------



## santaanita

you are rght how easy it is for people to get things wrong,you just have,i did not say she was a member of that forum i said you used that forum to make fun of her,do you want me to cut and paste to here what you said?


----------



## Camerashy

Oh, dear. What is happening to this thread? I accept, and respect, that each and everyone has different views and opinions and this forum gives an opportunity for these to be voiced, but surely what started out as a reasonable question should not have degenerated into what would appear to be a personal confrontation? This forum is an excellent and invaluable source of information and often amusement where so many people appreciate the time that members and moderators give to make it successful, but I feel that anyone who was visiting the site for the first time and read this thread may not go away with this impression. So can we please draw a line under this and put personal issues aside?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I for one Camerashy, agree with what you are saying. I have not tried to personalize anything because I know that there is absolutely NOTHING to be gained from doing so. What does it matter anyway what I have said to someone in the past or for that matter what they have said to me ?


----------



## jellybean

LOL - oh dear....

Anyway, Silverwizard, no doubt you had your customer service problems with products you have bought from Wortens? (am I allowed to say that?) because I bought a kettle and a mobile phone from them - both of which packed up within the 15 days and I had the same 'have to send it for repair' bs from them. It was no fun being without a kettle or a mobile for the best part of a month!! Infact, I no longer buy anything from Wortens and tend to get everything from Amazon. It works out cheaper and they now do free delivery to Portugal if you spend over £25! I bought a new lawnmower last year and saved over €65 on the same model in the Bricomarche 

Re: car matriculation, I paid my lawyer to sort out everything for me and that was sorted within a couple of months.

Overall though, life is far far less stressful here than it is in the UK and I wouldn't wanna be anywhere else in the world


----------



## siobhanwf

*Pleased note item 1 of Forum Rules
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html*

Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated.

Santanita and Mr Blueskies....enough is enough!!

PLEASE STICK TO THE TOPIC.....


----------



## Silverwizard

jellybean said:


> LOL - oh dear....
> 
> Anyway, Silverwizard, no doubt you had your customer service problems with products you have bought from Wortens? (am I allowed to say that?) because I bought a kettle and a mobile phone from them - both of which packed up within the 15 days and I had the same 'have to send it for repair' bs from them. It was no fun being without a kettle or a mobile for the best part of a month!! Infact, I no longer buy anything from Wortens and tend to get everything from Amazon. It works out cheaper and they now do free delivery to Portugal if you spend over £25! I bought a new lawnmower last year and saved over €65 on the same model in the Bricomarche
> 
> Re: car matriculation, I paid my lawyer to sort out everything for me and that was sorted within a couple of months.
> 
> Overall though, life is far far less stressful here than it is in the UK and I wouldn't wanna be anywhere else in the world


Hi Jellybean,
It wasn't in fact Wortens but Radio Popular that I had the problems with,and guess what,we bought a Krups (well respected brand) sandwich toaster @ €74
two months ago & now that's packed up,this time they're quoting 30 days for repair!!
I,like you have had enough of this nonsense & use Amazon for practically everything now,we replaced our microwave the other week for £65 inc delivery,the exact same one here was €122.
I just get the impression that the manufacturers of electrical products send the second quality or reject units to Portugal,I've never in my life had so many things go wrong or stop working as I have since living here,it's crazy!
Anyway,these problems are small beer compared to the problems faced here by the not so wealthy,kind of puts a fresh perspective on things.


Happy New Year


Regards S.W.


----------



## siobhanwf

Silverwizard said:


> Hi Jellybean,
> It wasn't in fact Wortens but Radio Popular that I had the problems with,and guess what,we bought a Krups (well respected brand) sandwich toaster @ €74
> two months ago & now that's packed up,this time they're quoting 30 days for repair!!
> I,like you have had enough of this nonsense & use Amazon for practically everything now,we replaced our microwave the other week for £65 inc delivery,the exact same one here was €122.
> I just get the impression that the manufacturers of electrical products send the second quality or reject units to Portugal,I've never in my life had so many things go wrong or stop working as I have since living here,it's crazy!
> Anyway,these problems are small beer compared to the problems faced here by the not so wealthy,kind of puts a fresh perspective on things.
> 
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> 
> Regards S.W.


I too have started buying some small elictricals from Amazon. The last thing was a Dyson handheld vacuum. The one I had bought at Leclerc lasted 6 months (Rowenta) and I lost the receipt!!

With the new deal with amazon with shopping over £25 and easy delivery.
You do have to watch out though that the seller will mail it to EU! Not all of them do

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you too SW


----------



## jellybean

Yes you only get the free delivery deal if you buy directly from Amazon and not the third party 'marketplace' traders. Some of them charge a fortune for delivery - if they even deliver at all! 

Happy New Decade!!!


----------



## siobhanwf

jellybean said:


> Yes you only get the free delivery deal if you buy directly from Amazon and not the third party 'marketplace' traders. Some of them charge a fortune for delivery - if they even deliver at all!
> 
> Happy New Decade!!!


Hi Jellybean.

you are not far away from me. I live near Rio Maior


----------



## jellybean

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Jellybean.
> 
> you are not far away from me. I live near Rio Maior


Hi Siobhan!

I have driven through Rio Maior on the way to Lisbon a few times but I confess I'm not very familiar with the neighbouring towns and villages - apart from Caldas which is far better for shopping than Alcobaça  I spend so much time working I haven't explored Portugal much but this year I'm determined to change all that - my New Year's resolution is to socialise and explore much more...

Problem is, 2 yrs on and I'm still not very good at driving on the 'wrong' side of the road! 

lol


----------



## -mia-

nandnjudge2 said:


> YouTube - Portugal sinks in silence


Giaow? What's a Giaow? Please.


----------



## -mia-

I'm really surprised that some many of you are having problems with brand new appliances and some of you more than one at a time. It's probably time to check your home electricity supply or start using surge protectors.


----------



## -mia-

-mia- said:


> Giaow? What's a Giaow? Please.


Ok, besides the whole "Giaow" thing, Portugal is not "one of the poorest countries in Europe".


----------



## Silverwizard

jellybean said:


> Hi Siobhan!
> 
> I have driven through Rio Maior on the way to Lisbon a few times but I confess I'm not very familiar with the neighbouring towns and villages - apart from Caldas which is far better for shopping than Alcobaça  I spend so much time working I haven't explored Portugal much but this year I'm determined to change all that - my New Year's resolution is to socialise and explore much more...
> 
> Problem is, 2 yrs on and I'm still not very good at driving on the 'wrong' side of the road!
> 
> lol


Practice makes perfect Jellybean!!


----------



## Silverwizard

-mia- said:


> I'm really surprised that some many of you are having problems with brand new appliances and some of you more than one at a time. It's probably time to check your home electricity supply or start using surge protectors.




Those are frankly ludicrous suggestions,my apartment is less than 10 years old,appliances which we had in our UK home work perfectly well here & none have broken down or stopped working yet.
Too many people on this forum have had problems with appliances bought here for this to be coincidence,there is clearly an issue with manufacturers supplying less than satisfactory goods here,many of my Portuguese friends complain of the same quality issues with things they have bought so this is not a case of Expats wingeing about nothing.
Secondly if this were an issue of problems with the electricity supply why is it that every time you go to get an item returned for repair there's a long queue?(We've experienced this at Radio Popular,Worten,LeClerc.....you name it)!


----------



## robc

Silverwizard said:


> Those are frankly ludicrous suggestions,my apartment is less than 10 years old,appliances which we had in our UK home work perfectly well here & none have broken down or stopped working yet.
> Too many people on this forum have had problems with appliances bought here for this to be coincidence,there is clearly an issue with manufacturers supplying less than satisfactory goods here,many of my Portuguese friends complain of the same quality issues with things they have bought so this is not a case of Expats wingeing about nothing.


I agree, we were advised to bring as many of our appliances over from the UK as we can. This we will be doing when the construction finishes later this year.
Another plus is that the price of Electrical Goods in the UK does seem to be lower, and before "everyone" starts talking about difficulties with repairs etc, think on the issues people have had in Portugal as indicated by Silverwizard and others. I will take my chances with UK sourced I think.


----------



## Silverwizard

robc said:


> I agree, we were advised to bring as many of our appliances over from the UK as we can. This we will be doing when the construction finishes later this year.
> Another plus is that the price of Electrical Goods in the UK does seem to be lower, and before "everyone" starts talking about difficulties with repairs etc, think on the issues people have had in Portugal as indicated by Silverwizard and others. I will take my chances with UK sourced I think.


Hi robc,
I would agree with the advice you have been given about UK sourcing your appliances ,I now buy practically everything possible from Amazon,sure you only get a 12 month guarantee,where here it's 24 (by law,makes you wonder why the Govt insist on that doesn't it)?
Last week for example we required a Vax carpet vacuum/shampooer & were quoted almost €200 for an unbranded lookalike (hadn't been able to find Vax here),went online & bought the very article required for £69 inc delivery from Amazon,it's a no-brainer!
Hope all goes well with your construction & "The Big Move".
Regards


SW.


----------



## Silverwizard

siobhanwf said:


> I too have started buying some small elictricals from Amazon. The last thing was a Dyson handheld vacuum. The one I had bought at Leclerc lasted 6 months (Rowenta) and I lost the receipt!!
> 
> With the new deal with amazon with shopping over £25 and easy delivery.
> You do have to watch out though that the seller will mail it to EU! Not all of them do
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you too SW


Hi Siobhan,
Thank you for your glad tidings.
It's strange that you should mention the Rowenta hand held vacuum.......my stepdaughter bought one from LeClerc at Caldas da Rainha.....she's 
now on the SECOND replacement....all's working well then it seems they just die!!

P.S. Please let me know what you think of the Dyson,wife says we need one so would be interested to know.


----------



## robc

Silverwizard said:


> Hi robc,
> I would agree with the advice you have been given about UK sourcing your appliances ,I now buy practically everything possible from Amazon,sure you only get a 12 month guarantee,where here it's 24 (by law,makes you wonder why the Govt insist on that doesn't it)?
> Last week for example we required a Vax carpet vacuum/shampooer & were quoted almost €200 for an unbranded lookalike (hadn't been able to find Vax here),went online & bought the very article required for £69 inc delivery from Amazon,it's a no-brainer!
> Hope all goes well with your construction & "The Big Move".
> Regards
> 
> 
> SW.


Thanks for your advice, I was concentrating on the larger appliances, Washing Machines and the like, I think I will extend that through to the smaller stuff as well. As we are keeping a house going in the UK as well (we both have family commitments in the UK) then everything needs to be bought for Portugal, this is working out more expensive than we first thought so every little saving quickly adds up.
Coming over in early February to catch up with the builder etc. and have decided to drive down through France (stopping to see some friends on the way) so that should be interesting. Look out for me doing some OP threads on via verde and such:confused2::confused2:
Rob


----------



## Silverwizard

robc said:


> Thanks for your advice, I was concentrating on the larger appliances, Washing Machines and the like, I think I will extend that through to the smaller stuff as well. As we are keeping a house going in the UK as well (we both have family commitments in the UK) then everything needs to be bought for Portugal, this is working out more expensive than we first thought so every little saving quickly adds up.
> Coming over in early February to catch up with the builder etc. and have decided to drive down through France (stopping to see some friends on the way) so that should be interesting. Look out for me doing some OP threads on via verde and such:confused2::confused2:
> Rob


Hi robc,
The beauty of keeping a home in UK is that should any of the smaller appliances "go wrong" it's not too much hassle to take 'em back home for repair.
I would say that on the kitchen alone you could probably save in excess of €1000 on good quality appliances €600-700 on mid-range,sure you've got to get the stuff here,but that's not difficult if you do the rent a van thing.
Look forward to reading your travel experiences.

Regards

SW.


----------



## nandnjudge2

It is very interesting to read every ones comments regarding buying white goods in Portugal, has any one thought about nipping across the border to Spain. We live up in the North not that far from the Spanish Border and surprise surprise, the white goods are much cheaper there and a more up to date specification with a bigger range to choose from. I recently bought a LG 24” computer screen from Wortens in Spain Euros 25 cheaper than Staples in Portugal. Wortens Portugal did not even stock it. I also bought a Sony home cinema kit from another supplier 40% cheaper than the same kit in Portugal. The range of white goods, computers , TVs etc etc is quite amazing at Wortens in Spain. 

With the fast East/West road connections between Portugal and Spain we are not talking about driving for hours to nip over to Spain. 

Where we are large priced white goods bought in Spain will even be delivered to Portugal.

We also have across the border a Dixons Computer world and Bricko King wholly owned by B&Q. 

The whole experience is made even more enjoyable by the big saving in the price of car fuel.

We are not spoilt with choice up here, just short of disposable income to spend the goods on.


----------



## robc

Silverwizard said:


> Hi robc,
> The beauty of keeping a home in UK is that should any of the smaller appliances "go wrong" it's not too much hassle to take 'em back home for repair.
> I would say that on the kitchen alone you could probably save in excess of €1000 on good quality appliances €600-700 on mid-range,sure you've got to get the stuff here,but that's not difficult if you do the rent a van thing.
> Look forward to reading your travel experiences.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SW.


I will post up information on the journey as and when I return to the UK.
I am hoping that there will be little to post which would mean an uneventful journey.:clap2::clap2:. Mrs robc is all in favour of that too.

I am sure you are right on the saving calculations, the other factor to consider is that here in the UK some retailers are committing financial "hari-kiri" in order to survive. The prices of some goods are tumbling down as volumes appear to be dwindling. I just purchased a new LED TV and saved £400 over "pre-sale" price.


----------



## jellybean

Silverwizard said:


> Practice makes perfect Jellybean!!


Isn't it strange how you don't always get notified if someone replies to your post...?

Anyway, you're right of course SW! The more I practice, the less often I'll drive into the path of oncoming traffic!! 

Infact, nevermind us, I'm sure one of the 'bug bears' of the Portuguese would be British expats like me who drive too slowly - and on the wrong side of the road!! lol


----------



## -mia-

Silverwizard said:


> Those are frankly ludicrous suggestions,my apartment is less than 10 years old,appliances which we had in our UK home work perfectly well here & none have broken down or stopped working yet.
> Too many people on this forum have had problems with appliances bought here for this to be coincidence,there is clearly an issue with manufacturers supplying less than satisfactory goods here,many of my Portuguese friends complain of the same quality issues with things they have bought so this is not a case of Expats wingeing about nothing.
> Secondly if this were an issue of problems with the electricity supply why is it that every time you go to get an item returned for repair there's a long queue?(We've experienced this at Radio Popular,Worten,LeClerc.....you name it)!


Ludicrous? And you complain that people were being rude to you.... Nice. 

Anyway, it's not that ludicrous in houses with older electrical systems. It was just a suggestion. 

I don't think I said anything about "coincidence" or "whinging" expats.


----------



## jellybean

-mia- said:


> Ludicrous? And you complain that people were being rude to you.... Nice.
> 
> Anyway, it's not that ludicrous in houses with older electrical systems. It was just a suggestion.
> 
> I don't think I said anything about "coincidence" or "whinging" expats.


I have an old cottage and all my Amazon purchases and my old appliances I brought over from the UK work perfectly. So I doubt it's the electrical system that's the problem.


----------



## jimpop

Corr, people are pretty harsh on here! It sounds like you had a bad experience and you shared it! Nothing much more than that..There are good and bad stores/managers, rules and regs all over the world..i would say customer service in England can be terrible with it normally depending entirely on the person you get through to. It might be a controversial statement but I find the best results are when I get through to an Indian call centre! They actually seem very educated and pretty determined to help.
I think the workers in Portugal seem determined, professional and friendly. With occasional exceptions. I have found a couple of instances where stall holders have pressed the 'tourist' button on the scales when visting Caldas fruit and veg Market and have had one problem at an internet cafe in Nazare where we were brought disgusting food that after refusing to accept it was still asked to pay for it..everywhere else has been joyous with peoples patience and welcoming attitude to us and our little ones being overwhelming in some instances.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jellybean said:


> Isn't it strange how you don't always get notified if someone replies to your post...?
> 
> Anyway, you're right of course SW! The more I practice, the less often I'll drive into the path of oncoming traffic!!
> 
> Infact, nevermind us, I'm sure one of the 'bug bears' of the Portuguese would be British expats like me who drive too slowly - and on the wrong side of the road!! lol


 Also helps to have the hand brake full on when parked on an incline.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jimpop said:


> Corr, people are pretty harsh on here! It sounds like you had a bad experience and you shared it! Nothing much more than that..There are good and bad stores/managers, rules and regs all over the world..i would say customer service in England can be terrible with it normally depending entirely on the person you get through to. It might be a controversial statement but I find the best results are when I get through to an Indian call centre! They actually seem very educated and pretty determined to help.
> I think the workers in Portugal seem determined, professional and friendly. With occasional exceptions. I have found a couple of instances where stall holders have pressed the 'tourist' button on the scales when visting Caldas fruit and veg Market and have had one problem at an internet cafe in Nazare where we were brought disgusting food that after refusing to accept it was still asked to pay for it..everywhere else has been joyous with peoples patience and welcoming attitude to us and our little ones being overwhelming in some instances.


 Can't say I have ever personally felt that the market traders in Caldas were
trying to take unfair advantage. I have got this impression in Nazare though and more than once. There were also a few places where we stopped for food and the waitresses were less than pleasant. Right sour pusses to be honest who all appeared to be working under protest. Also seemed to only have one gear ie
1st. As for the food ?  Pricey and terrible.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

A lot to be said for only buying things with a price tag on. I have a question. Coming from ireland how can I purchase items from the uk on line and for example from amazon ? I can purchase what I want in the eurozone but because I have bank accounts in both ireland and portugal my cards are euro cards and I cannot purchase anything in the uk. Perhaps there is a simple solution and method for doing sterling transactions, but I am a bit of a thicko ? 
Or must I order sterling from the bank here and just send them that ?


----------



## Catx

Mr.Blueskies said:


> A lot to be said for only buying things with a price tag on. I have a question. Coming from ireland how can I purchase items from the uk on line and for example from amazon ? I can purchase what I want in the eurozone but because I have bank accounts in both ireland and portugal my cards are euro cards and I cannot purchase anything in the uk. Perhaps there is a simple solution and method for doing sterling transactions, but I am a bit of a thicko ?
> Or must I order sterling from the bank here and just send them that ?


Your credit card, whether Irish or Portuguese, will be acceptable in all currencies. Just register with the site and buy. I am an Irish woman living in Portugal and am probably one of Amazon's best customers


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Thanks for that Catx. I have tried in the past to make a uk purchase but had no joy. I ended up going to a pt bank and just ordered some sterling and next sent them that. I just thought that with the sterling exchance rate that it was more complicated when one is generally dealing in euros. Thanks again.


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> A lot to be said for only buying things with a price tag on. I have a question. Coming from ireland how can I purchase items from the uk on line and for example from amazon ? I can purchase what I want in the eurozone but because I have bank accounts in both ireland and portugal my cards are euro cards and I cannot purchase anything in the uk. Perhaps there is a simple solution and method for doing sterling transactions, but I am a bit of a thicko ?
> Or must I order sterling from the bank here and just send them that ?


Some companies do not permit you to use c/c or debit cards from outside the UK. However there are many enlightened companies out the who will accept any credit or debit car without any problem.
If in doubt make the order and you will soon find out if it is accepted or not.
Amazon.co.uk is one in question> They will accept all cards once they are yours!!!
One card that you cannot use online is an Irish Laser card. But that goes generally if you live in Ireland and are evn buying from an Irish company

So happy shopping Mr Blueskies.

Remember your Multibanco card cannot be used for online purchases anywhere


----------



## Catx

Aer Lingus, Irish Vodafone, Easons and many others accept laser cards online.

With Amazon, I have been a customer of theirs for many years - when I moved here, I just added my new delivery address and business continued as usual - my creaking shelves and shrieking credit card are both proof


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Thanks Siobhan. So it is basically a case of try and see. I understand now.


----------



## jimpop

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Can't say I have ever personally felt that the market traders in Caldas were
> trying to take unfair advantage. I have got this impression in Nazare though and more than once. There were also a few places where we stopped for food and the waitresses were less than pleasant. Right sour pusses to be honest who all appeared to be working under protest. Also seemed to only have one gear ie
> 1st. As for the food ?  Pricey and terrible.


Tried to charge 3 euros for 4 carrots, however they were large carrots 
Also last monday was asked for E2.50 for a cooked sweet potato. not so large either.
Nazare probably have alot of bad restaurants along the front line. Having lived in Brighton for many years we have always avoided restaurants on the front of places. Taberna is great - just off the front - perfect for catch of the day. The Montmarte also just off the front is ace for lunch - its multiple choice buffet but is really good stuff. They also give the kids balloons and toys to play with. For the best and most welcoming restaurant - the Shellfish bar restaurant near the bottom of the Funicular - its Santa Maria i think. The family in there are just lovely..great with the kids and really helpful..clams and berbigao are lovely and we tend to leave there feeling well lubricated and fed and only 10 euros lighter.
We eat at home alot and we are well happy being amongst so many supermarkets. We have Pingos 2 mins walk away.


----------



## marge

silvers said:


> Dear Silver wizard,
> you need to learn how to ask for the complaints book and the manager. Ask for both at the same time and watch 'em jump.


How is your hart?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jimpop said:


> Tried to charge 3 euros for 4 carrots, however they were large carrots
> Also last monday was asked for E2.50 for a cooked sweet potato. not so large either.
> Nazare probably have alot of bad restaurants along the front line. Having lived in Brighton for many years we have always avoided restaurants on the front of places. Taberna is great - just off the front - perfect for catch of the day. The Montmarte also just off the front is ace for lunch - its multiple choice buffet but is really good stuff. They also give the kids balloons and toys to play with. For the best and most welcoming restaurant - the Shellfish bar restaurant near the bottom of the Funicular - its Santa Maria i think. The family in there are just lovely..great with the kids and really helpful..clams and berbigao are lovely and we tend to leave there feeling well lubricated and fed and only 10 euros lighter.
> We eat at home alot and we are well happy being amongst so many supermarkets. We have Pingos 2 mins walk away.


 €3 for 4 carrots, they must have thought you had won the lottery.  For €2.50 you could buy enough potatoes to feed a family for a fortnight. You are certainly correct about the beach front places. Because they are in prime 
locations with lots of passing trade some definately do try to extract the urine. 
In comparison those in more out of sight places have to work much harder and offer better value for money to get bums on seats which is generally the case everywhere. Many are prepared to be ripped off though just to look at the ocean. Seems to have hypnotic power over them.


----------



## marge

Mr.Blueskies said:


> €3 for 4 carrots, they must have thought you had won the lottery.  For €2.50 you could buy enough potatoes to feed a family for a fortnight. You are certainly correct about the beach front places. Because they are in prime
> locations with lots of passing trade some definately do try to extract the urine.
> In comparison those in more out of sight places have to work much harder and offer better value for money to get bums on seats which is generally the case everywhere. Many are prepared to be ripped off though just to look at the ocean. Seems to have hypnotic power over them.


Is that for real? Intermarche, lidle, modelo. Pingo doce, sells a killo of carrots for 0.49 cents!!!


----------



## jimpop

Mr.Blueskies said:


> €3 for 4 carrots, they must have thought you had won the lottery.  For €2.50 you could buy enough potatoes to feed a family for a fortnight. You are certainly correct about the beach front places. Because they are in prime
> locations with lots of passing trade some definately do try to extract the urine.
> In comparison those in more out of sight places have to work much harder and offer better value for money to get bums on seats which is generally the case everywhere. Many are prepared to be ripped off though just to look at the ocean. Seems to have hypnotic power over them.


The funniest thing was the look she gave me after I questioned the price.
It was one of those 'If you want the big carrots, then you have to pay the big money for them' looks!
Yeh, Hypnotised! The Seafront place on the sea side of the road in Sao Martinho is very good. It's right in the middle of Sao Martinho bay and the view is pretty amazing..Hypnotising even!..The price was relatively high but it was our Boxing day dinner and was great for a treat. The owner gave the kids stuff to play with and they served the fish to us very professionally, filleting it at our table. I give myself a back ache filleting normally (mrs doesnt like looking at it, definitely a mans job). I dont think people people mind paying extra when something is good.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jimpop said:


> The funniest thing was the look she gave me after I questioned the price.
> It was one of those 'If you want the big carrots, then you have to pay the big money for them' looks!
> Yeh, Hypnotised! The Seafront place on the sea side of the road in Sao Martinho is very good. It's right in the middle of Sao Martinho bay and the view is pretty amazing..Hypnotising even!..The price was relatively high but it was our Boxing day dinner and was great for a treat. The owner gave the kids stuff to play with and they served the fish to us very professionally, filleting it at our table. I give myself a back ache filleting normally (mrs doesnt like looking at it, definitely a mans job). I dont think people people mind paying extra when something is good.


 

Yes, like you say Martinhoes cafe/bar in Sao Martinho do Porto is very good. I know the owners Mike and Mary quite well and they are both very friendly and helpful and the cafe is like an expat drop in centre but extremely useful for anyone who wants good information about what is going on locally and so very beneficial to all visitors from the uk. Also, not everyone and particularly the kids are not always happy to eat portuguese cuisine.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

marge said:


> Is that for real? Intermarche, lidle, modelo. Pingo doce, sells a killo of carrots for 0.49 cents!!!


 Well Marge,
They will be getting no €3 from me for no 4 carrots unless they want to also throw in a skinned rabbit ot two for the stew pot.


----------



## Silverwizard

*Love Nazare.....Hate the Prices!*



jimpop said:


> Tried to charge 3 euros for 4 carrots, however they were large carrots
> Also last monday was asked for E2.50 for a cooked sweet potato. not so large either.
> Nazare probably have alot of bad restaurants along the front line. Having lived in Brighton for many years we have always avoided restaurants on the front of places. Taberna is great - just off the front - perfect for catch of the day. The Montmarte also just off the front is ace for lunch - its multiple choice buffet but is really good stuff. They also give the kids balloons and toys to play with. For the best and most welcoming restaurant - the Shellfish bar restaurant near the bottom of the Funicular - its Santa Maria i think. The family in there are just lovely..great with the kids and really helpful..clams and berbigao are lovely and we tend to leave there feeling well lubricated and fed and only 10 euros lighter.
> We eat at home alot and we are well happy being amongst so many supermarkets. We have Pingos 2 mins walk away.





Nazare being just a 25 minute drive from us we tend to go there on a Sunday once or twice a month for lunch or dinner.
However we are also getting disillusioned with the places along the seafront repeatedly attempting to overcharge us for very ordinary (sometimes borderline inedible) food,we wonder if it's beyond the cooks abilities here to get everything on to the plate HOT & NOT LUKEWARM/COLD.
It's getting to the point were we now expect to have to query the bill in many of the restaurants there.
Sitio is almost as bad,on one occasion a cafe close to the church tried to charge us 
13.50 € for three very indifferent ham sandwiches & three cokes,we had already worked out the bill at exactly 9€ (bad enough) prior to paying,we were told upon querying it that they were sorry but they were very busy & short of staff and items from someone else's bill had mistakenly been added to ours,other than ourselves there were three other people in the place!
It's becoming more & more apparent to us that overcharging here (especially in cafes/restaurants) is almost endemic.
I hasten to add that this phenomenon is not peculiar to Nazare,we've experienced this in many areas of Portugal,particularly the Algarve in high season.


----------



## Silverwizard

marge said:


> Is that for real? Intermarche, lidle, modelo. Pingo doce, sells a killo of carrots for 0.49 cents!!!


Hi Marge,

We are very fortunate to have a Sunday market at Pataias which is brilliant for fruit & veg.
On Sunday we got a 10kg sack of potatoes & a 5kg sack of carrots for 6.50€!


----------



## mitz

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Yes, like you say Martinhoes cafe/bar in Sao Martinho do Porto is very good.


He did not say that.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Perhaps the time has come (for those who live here full time and so know better) to give certain establishments a miss. Or first eat at home and next go there and just sit over one coffee for two hours.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

mitz said:


> He did not say that.



Well it did look to me like he was complimenting it ?


----------



## Silverwizard

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Perhaps the time has come (for those who live here full time and so know better) to give certain establishments a miss. Or first eat at home and next go there and just sit over one coffee for two hours.


Give 'em a miss.....Yes!

Sit for 2 hours with a bica?......Bit Boring!!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Silverwizard said:


> Give 'em a miss.....Yes!
> 
> Sit for 2 hours with a bica?......Bit Boring!!


 And a paper.


----------



## mitz

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Well it did look to me like he was complimenting it ?


He was speaking of the establishment on the "sea side of the road".


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

[ The Seafront place on the sea side of the road in Sao Martinho is very good ] ?????


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

The owner gave the kids something to play with. He is talking about Martinhoes in my opinion.


----------



## mitz

Mr.Blueskies said:


> The owner gave the kids something to play with. He is talking about Martinhoes in my opinion.


Have they moved to the other side of the road then?

I'm quite sure Jimpop will confirm that your opinion is wrong when he next replies to this thread.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

There is ZERO on the other side of the road and to have food there you would be most likely sitting on a bench or on the sand and eating your own.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Perhaps I am wrong, but surely no big deal anyway ? I cannot help but notice the strong undercurrent of hostility, begrudgery and down right resentment that seems to exist for any expats from the uk who come out here and start a business ? Silvers ie James was also in the past on the receiving end of a lot of abuse of this nature and most unfairly in my opinion.

I don't understand the reason for it to be honest ? One just has to mention the name of a place and people next get immediately on their soap boxes. If you all know stuff that the rest of us do not, perhaps it would be more constructive to speak plainly and more openly about the good and the bad things here ? Surely this would be of more benefit to the expat community ? This undercurrent of resentment and begrudgery though serves no useful purpose and is SAD !!!


----------



## silvers

Thank you Mr Skies. There is a very good restaurant on the beach side of Sao Martinho, it is past Martinho's heading towards Salir do Porto. As far as Martinho's is concerned, my Mother taught me, if you can't say something nice...


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Unless of course they are ALL crooks ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Just don't understand it James, but there DEFINATELY is an unhealthy undercurrent.


----------



## Catx

The good for me well outweighs the few bad things here, Vivo em momento e ta tudo bem.


----------



## mitz

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Just don't understand it James, but there DEFINATELY is an unhealthy undercurrent.


The unhealthy undercurrent you speak of is how you can somehow read a post like this:



jimpop said:


> The Seafront place on the sea side of the road in Sao Martinho is very good. It's right in the middle of Sao Martinho bay and the view is pretty amazing..Hypnotising even!..The price was relatively high but it was our Boxing day dinner and was great for a treat. The owner gave the kids stuff to play with and they served the fish to us very professionally, filleting it at our table.


And then manage to turn it into an advert for a place that is neither mentioned nor described.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

mitz said:


> The unhealthy undercurrent you speak of is how you can somehow read a post like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then manage to turn it into an advert for a place that is neither mentioned nor described.


 

Simply because I was unaware that there was anything on the sea side at all. Hardly a hanging offence though ?  It is quite obvious that this has upset you which was not my intention. One does have to tread very lightly on here. Seems to be a lot of turbulence and disquiet about. But hell, don't shoot me coz i'm only the piano player.


----------



## Silverwizard

mitz said:


> The unhealthy undercurrent you speak of is how you can somehow read a post like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then manage to turn it into an advert for a place that is neither mentioned nor described.


When I started this thread the idea was to relate some of my experiences both good & bad in my first year in Portugal.
Sadly it now seems to have degenerated into an online slanging match.
Mitz, I don't understand why you get so stressed over such unimportant 
issues,if Blueskies has made an error then surely that's all it is "an error".
I really don't see why what could be termed as a borderline vendetta has to ensue.
Surely life's too short.
Let's chill & enjoy our lives for goodness sake.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Silverwizard said:


> When I started this thread the idea was to relate some of my experiences both good & bad in my first year in Portugal.
> Sadly it now seems to have degenerated into an online slanging match.
> Mitz, I don't understand why you get so stressed over such unimportant
> issues,if Blueskies has made an error then surely that's all it is "an error".
> I really don't see why what could be termed as a borderline vendetta has to ensue.
> Surely life's too short.
> Let's chill & enjoy our lives for goodness sake.


 Hi Mick,

I am sorry that you feel your thread has now degenerated into an on line slagging match. It is not my intention for one to upset or to slag off anyone. It just seems quite ridiculous to me that innocent comments and remarks of no real importance to begin with can be so often and so quickly seized upon and next made into a big song and dance. But keeping on topic and since your thread is basically about your own personal experiences of what is good and bad here, I would put foward the view that this lack of tolerance for the opinion of others within the expat community is one of the worse aspects of living here and most certainly is a very valid reason for next not posting on what are basically "public" forums such as this.
Why this seems to be so I cannot really say. It definately does seem to me that the expat community is divided into little groups and cliques if you like and that one is next expected to take sides and to also align onself with one such group ? Failure to do so would seem to generate suspicion and disdain.
Not one of us George, nudge, whisper, wink. lol I came here to portugal to begin a new life and under my own steam and with NO help from anyone. This was 
almost three years ago. I continue to live here on "my own terms" and I certainly do not need to belong to or to have any direct involvment with any group or faction within the expat community for my continued well being here which would seem to be the B all and end all for a great many. If that is what floats some peoples boats well good luck to them. In view of the amount of turbulance and unrest that certainly does exist and which is very thinly veiled under a false pretence of happinness and light I would suggest that keeping personal involvement with others to an absolute minimum here is indeed a very wise choice and decision. 

No doubt what I have said will upset some, but that is of absolutely no interest or concern to me personally whatsoever. Just an alternative viewpoint Mick from someone who is very happily on the outside and just looking in. lol


----------



## siobhanwf

Reading the posts over the last few days.

Silverwizard it was a good idea but ..... 
Enough is enough... I am closing this thread.


----------

